# Injection sites for direct muscle growth



## pdxguy (Oct 26, 2003)

Does the injection site matter for direct muscle group gains?
An example would be; I would like to achieve some large gains in my arms. Should I be injecting directly into the bicep? Or will the fact that I have gear in my system be amp?

Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

Stick it where you please, site localized growth is not going to happen. Facia stretching is one thing, but I can say that I dont notice any abnormal new growth at all after doing triceps or any other bodypart, otherwise people would have huge asses.


----------



## crawford (Oct 1, 2010)

where can i buy this muscle growth injection please


----------



## blergs. (Oct 1, 2010)

dotn matter its systemic. not site noticable growth cept maybe some  streching.


----------



## pyes (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> walmart, isle 12. Next to the ancillaries.


----------



## themoreyouknow (Oct 1, 2010)

nope.


----------



## MyK (Oct 1, 2010)

pdxguy said:


> Does the injection site matter for direct muscle group gains?
> An example would be; I would like to achieve some large gains in my arms. Should I be injecting directly into the bicep? Or will the fact that I have gear in my system be amp?
> 
> Thanks


 
is that you in your avatar?????


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 1, 2010)

No wonder my ass is so big


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 1, 2010)

My ass does look bigger come to think of it.........


----------



## BigBoiH (Oct 2, 2010)

Try synthol. I heard that stuff gets you JACKED!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 2, 2010)

In terms of gear, I don't believe in spot site injection for growth.  As for IGF with slin and HGH, growth spot injection is possible after a prolonged period of time.


/V


----------



## Built (Oct 2, 2010)

Suspension can lead to local growth, at least theoretically. No ester to cleave off.


----------



## brandonp005 (Oct 2, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Stick it where you please, site localized growth is not going to happen. Facia stretching is one thing, but I can say that I dont notice any abnormal new growth at all after doing triceps or any other bodypart, otherwise people would have huge asses.


 

Well said bro!


----------

